# In htaccess mod_mime anwenden



## chpa (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, wie man in der htaccess "mod_mime" anwendet?

Folgende Sache: Ich generiere per PHP automatisch einen RSS-Feed.

Meine .HTACCESS schaut bissher so aus:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^(.*).html$ index.php?id=$1
RewriteRule ^(.*).xml$ rss-generator.php
```

Wenn ich jetzt aber mit dem RSS-Feed Validator darüber gehe, zeigt er mir immer noch einen Fehler an:

http://feedvalidator.org/check.cgi?url=http://www.deutscher-kfz-anzeiger.de/pkw/rss.xml

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Flex (19. Mai 2008)

Setze in der PHP Datei einfach mal folgenden Header:


```
header("Content-type: text/xml");
```

Das sollte dein Problem lösen.


----------

